# Post pictures of your purple gtr



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Please post your pictures of your gtrs cherrs


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

*The Purple Shed*

As per title


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

chuckle2012 said:


> *Please post your pictures of your gtrs cheers *


I find Midnight Purple almost impossible to photograph well with cheaper cameras like my Nikon. These three were taken at last nights Skyline meet as we drove over the Rhonda mountains....







But my car can look better as this fella proved \/ when he _"papped"_ my Skyline at this years Japfest!



HTH!


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

great looking motors thanks for the replies


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fallscrim (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy hell that's a clean car


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

that's one amazing motor mate


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

still one of my favorites from a meet about 4 years ago! Still looks the same though.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

That didn't work! Have you got anymore pics of the spoiler? On the above pictures!


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dragged her out of hibernation today


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

synistrGT-R said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have a new "itch" I do like your rear blade. What is it? Have you a picture from the rear? Nice car


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like an auto select devil wing, they are rather nice


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got a twin blade on mine at the moment but I like that! We need more pictures of that car! (Please) thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's one of mine from today


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> I might have a new "itch" I do like your rear blade. What is it? Have you a picture from the rear? Nice car


It is the Auto Select Devil wing. Thank you for the compliment :chuckle:








[/URL][/IMG]

Just recently removed it and installed a twin blade








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

R33-GTR plate!! Is that LP2 paint? it looks lighter. 
I do hope it doesn't rain tomorrow. im going to get some pictures of mine.


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

I made the plate for show purpose only. The top picture is my regular plate. Factory color was MP and I had her repainted 3 years ago to MPII


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

First 3 pictures of the GTR in MP2 without the Nismo sides and spats;
Last one with my son who like the car a lot after beeing together again :chuckle:

also with the Nismo sides and spats;

Still need some cleaning and polish; Next time I will post some better pictures


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Taken with my phone .


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Again some of mine


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## UncleRico (Jun 17, 2015)

God I love midnight purple gtr's.


----------



## sheppyc (Sep 11, 2014)

love these pictures!


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

same here mate just love the purple colour


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a gorgeous colour.... Just looks so menacing and purposeful even stood still.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nissan really got it right with the R34 GTR. So cool.


----------

